# funny CL ad



## marlowmanor (Oct 25, 2011)

I found this ad today in my daily CL browsing. I found it quite funny!

Potbelly Pigs - $50 (Asheboro)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-24, 5:50PM EDT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Do you want a pet that REMINDS you of your HUSBAND or BOYFRIEND? Try a pot belly pig!!! They snort, lay around and scratch theirselves but at least they will eat your cooking and not complain, and BEST of all you CAN put them OUTSIDE when they get on your last nerves.


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 25, 2011)

Now that is a successful way to market pot belly pigs! Adorable and hilarious!


----------



## elevan (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## greybeard (Oct 26, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I found this ad today in my daily CL browsing. I found it quite funny!
> 
> Potbelly Pigs - $50 (Asheboro)
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


At least she didn't add "or ya can sell them or eat them if they get too unruly".


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

I love that ad! 

If you're lucky, the your BF will be a bit better looking, though!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's another one very much like that last one 


Girlfriend says, my lab must go

Date: 2011-03-14, 7:04PM EDT

New girlfriend is not a fan of my 8 year old lab, and says i need to make a craigslist add to find him a good home.....so here you go honey 

-----------
Free to good home 

1 jealous nagging dog hating girlfriend 

make an offer or look in the free section if she keeps it up and gets kicked to the curb


----------

